

Canadian University Puts IT Whiz Kids in 'Dormcubator' - edw519
http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,142920/article.html

======
ovi256
> the newest stuff like AJAX and PHP

Yup, when that is new, you have a problem. Other than that, I am so envious of
those kids.

~~~
mrtron
I laughed at the quote myself.

But, think back to when you were 18, were you right on top of things? Or
slowly trying to catch up and a few years behind? A program like this could
have a few kids say 'Hey! lets check out Arc, pg says its cool!' and learn a
new way of looking at programming.

I am moderately angry my alma mater didn't have this in place when I went.
However, I think it would be a great dorm to visit, not to live in. My
priorities were not the same during those years.

Waterloo is really turning into a startup hub, but RIM's aggressive hiring
lately has turned most of my entrepreneur friends in the area into drones!

~~~
michael_nielsen
Startup-related activity in the areas seem to have greatly increased over the
the last year or so. It was interesting to see 70 or so people at Waterloo
StartupCamp I, and then probably double that number at Waterloo StartupCamp II
a few months later.

~~~
mrtron
I suggest the entrepreneurship week conferences, I met a lot great people
there. Hundreds attend. <http://www.entrepreneurweek.ca/section/view/>

------
redorb
"With these start-ups, the real question is: will we have enough funds?"

\- Does anyone smell another ycomb clone ?

------
edw519
"Learning about speaking about and selling your idea or product is usually the
most important part"

What about building it?

~~~
brlewis
Second most important.

Success and quality seem to be only loosely correlated.

------
henning
Dormcubator? More like _dorkubator_ , am I right, folks? Am I right?

~~~
pchristensen
Oh come one guys, you know you were thinking dorkubator too. I guarantee the
other kids on campus have figured that one out. I was going to say it myself
but I thought it was too obvious!

